# Warmblood conformation critique!



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

(sorry to double post) Here's a few shots of his legs --


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cute guy...no confo critique from me, however I just wanted to say hardwood floors in the barn....FANCY!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

ahh traks are so **** upright usually. in pasterns and his shoulder i see it. nice hind angles (makes a nice almost equilateral triangle) which is good. i like the short back and powerful hind, though somewhat thick neck and coarse head. nothing major though. overall he looks like a nice horse!


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

"head like a duchess, bottom like a cook" 

That is one nice horse! No conformation faults from me.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I can see why he was a jumper...super hindquarters! Head and neck aren't outstanding but I can see no flaws; and the rest of his conformation is superb! That's one cute horse.


----------

